# Which game are most looking forward to?



## tommers (Oct 4, 2011)

There are an absolute shitload of big games about to come out... which one are you most looking forward to?

There is an obligatory "jesus christ, how could you forget.." option, but I think including the Black Eyed Peas Experience should cover that.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2011)

Fuck I thought I disabled multi voting.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 4, 2011)

And you got the title wrong.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

There can be only one: B3


----------



## revol68 (Oct 5, 2011)

Battlefield 3 for the PC, The Metal Gear Solid HD collection on Xbox.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

rFactor 2


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2011)

I think, in order..

Dark Souls
Skyrim
B3.

That should see me through to next Xmas.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 5, 2011)

got to be Arkham City for me, As much as Im comic book geek and batfan  , Arkham Asylum was a brillitant game and from what I can tell Arkham City is going to even better 

oh and battlefield 3 I suppose


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

Arkham City on Xbox and MW3 - single player on PC.


----------



## Fruitloop (Oct 5, 2011)

No halo4, Halo CE remake?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2011)

My top 2 are Mass Effect 3 and SWTOR.

Then Assassin's Creed, possibly Skyrim. I've got Saint's Row pre-ordered, so that too I suppose.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2011)

Liverpool-Man United in a week and a bit is my official thread reply.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2011)

> No halo4, Halo CE remake?​


When is that out? What is it anyway?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2011)

tommers said:


> When is that out? What is it anyway?



I take it you're not asking me?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

I cannot think anything worse that The Black Eye Peas Experience.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2011)

It did make me chuckle when I was going through the pre-Xmas releases.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

Just ordered MW3 on the PC.
Dedicated server is what MW2 lacked...so hopefully, this will be a genuine follow-up to the original...


----------



## Pingu (Oct 6, 2011)

and gw2


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2011)

Wassat?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> No halo4, Halo CE remake?



It'd be nice to play again with slightly better graphics but hard to get excited about a game I've already played compared to one I have.


----------



## BassJunkie (Oct 6, 2011)

That new Drake's game, whatever it's called, is the most eagerly awaited in our house.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 7, 2011)

The ps3 re-issue of ico etc over 'ere


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2011)

L4D3


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2011)

I've cancelled my SR3 pre-order, pre-ordered SWTOR instead.

'Citin'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> L4D3



Any news on that?


----------



## Supine (Oct 11, 2011)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Any news on that?


 
2 years since L4D2  and that caused  a bit of a stink


----------



## Mungy (Oct 15, 2011)

FM12


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 15, 2011)

I vote for Dead Rising 2 which I have just bought because I refuse to pay the stupid asking price for games as they come out.


----------



## Garek (Oct 15, 2011)

Diablo 3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking forward to Halo:CE and Zelda.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Battlefield 3 really can't get here quick enough....!!


----------



## jenny12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ohh  there must also be DMC5. This game has also very deep reputation.


----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 13, 2011)

Dota 2 and Mass Effect 3 are the two games I'm looking forward to the most.


----------

